# Pet peeve of the day



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Add yours!

Today my pet peeves are:

I hate my office layout, my computer is facing two offices thus when those people come out of their office they can always see what is on my computer.

I hate the fact that I always feel compelled to respond to texts/emails asap even to those that take forever to respond back to me. Nothing irks me more than someone sending me a text, I respond within seconds to them to only wait for days for them to respond to me.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

People who engage in side-arguments, for pages and pages, on TAM threads. State your position once and then get back to helping the OP ... please.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

My peeve of the day is when people use the term "codependent" when they really mean attached, interdependent or dependent.


----------



## bbrad (May 30, 2012)

Mine for the day... rushing home from work to pick up our son to get him to the footbaw game at his old high school so that he could see some friends and teachers, at my wife's request, of course! She teaches at that school. We pull up up to the school to find out that the Cats have a bye week. I call her, and she said, oh I forgot. Love that woman, but man oh man, that's an hour of my life I'm not getting back.


----------

